# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Mar 14, 2008)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!
*[/align]

[align=center]*Friday night: Midnight EST Is Your Last Chance to enter the PHOTO PHILE Contest!!! ~bo*[/align]

[align=center]*
*Hey !



HOPPY BIRTHDAY TO...
lalena2148's

*DRIZZLE!

*happy 3rd birthday!!!


inkbouce:arty::hug2:




~~~~~~~~~~~~


On a sadder not, rip to *Fergie (GoinBackToCali)*. 

 :rainbow:



and *SnowyShiloh's* rat *Peppermint Rattie.
:tears2:ink iris:
*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Congrats to *Luvmyzoocrew's *mom, who is getting a bunny!
Maybe she will join the forum 

:woohoo




Send healing vibes to *bunnymommy76's* Pidge, whose abcess has come back .

:grouphug



Also send vibes to *pla725's *Abner, who has a vasculary mass! 

:big kiss:





CAN YOU TELL ME WHAT THIS ADORABLE BUNNY IS NAMED AND WHO THEIR SLAVE IS?









:bunny18


[/align]


----------



## BSAR (Mar 14, 2008)

OMG!! Fergie died! Wasn't she just a baby! Oh. RIP FERGIE!! I am so sorry for the loss!! :in tears:


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 14, 2008)

oh no, not PIDGE! the bunny with the adorable professional pictures!! this is so sad!!!

and of course, of course, good vibes to all the bunnies who are in need right now. be brave for us!!!!!!!!

ray:

Tracy


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 14, 2008)

HA as far as my mom joining that will never happen cause she doesnt know the first thing about a computer, she will live vicariously through me,lol, i cant afford to let her use my computer and break it,lol. I have told her that now ELMO gets email she has to get with the times and learn,lol.





PLEASE PRAY FOR SOOTY TODAY I TAKE HIM TO THE VET IN A HALF HOUR TO HAVE HIS TEETH REMOVED AND I AM SCARED TO DEATH.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm SORRY! I was going to add Sooty and got distracted. I have remembered all week that he was going today.

I hope all goes very well for him. Keep us posted - I know it's scary :hug:


----------

